# Soft furnishings makeover whilst in Morocco



## Irene-and-Tim (Aug 23, 2006)

I was chatting last January to some English motorhomers in Tan Tan Plage (El Ouatia) and they said an enterprising local was going around offering a makeover of the seat covers and other soft furnishings. 

Given that many of the patterns seem to have been designed by someone on an acid trip, this could be an excellent opportunity to make your home from home even more homely.

Tim


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Tim,

There are also lots of places here in Agadir (at the rear of the souk ) that offer this service. I cant find the flyer at the moment, but one very famous place had a waiting list of about 6-8 weeks last year .

Friends in an RV had a beautiful job done in pale faux leather....looked really good, and very reasonable too.

Only problem is, as far as we can see.....the choice of (non-leather type) fabrics is a bit garish here as well !!...LOL !!! 

Jenny


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Morroco Reupholstery*

Ann's just had the 'van been done and she is DELIGHTED. 
Total cost for 2 dinettes 2 front seats well under £ 500. All done in a week.

Oh that included 3m spare material, just in case and 2 sets of curtains!!

Mike & Ann


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Now if they were to do a mail order loose cover service for cab seats they would have a market at this house anyway.

G


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

We are going to Morocco again in September and will probably be in Agadir in October. Can you possibly give us the contact name, telephone no.or where to find this person please Ann. If there is a waiting list we may be able to set something up when we get there is September. Did you have to wait and could you live in the van when it ws being done. Thanks


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

oldtart,

I actually met Mike and Ann on Atlantica Parc, and they had the re-furb done on site (although we left the day before they expected it back, so we didnt see the finished job !)!!...The shop is just behind the reception.....I am not sure they do the work on site...think it goes into the Souk in Agadir.

I am pretty sure they had to wait for the job to be done, but not too long....maybe a week or so !!!....and I know they "roughed" it with no seats to sit on.....they thought it was worth the inconvenience .

Jenny


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Morocco and reupholstery*

Ann is delighted with the work that was done, ontime, apart from an error that he put right and to the quoted price exactly! So for 2 dinettes and two front seats and 3x1.5metres of spare material ( just in case) oh and curtains all round in matching materials we paid under £400. The work took a week . That was a bit hard on the bum sitting on the slats.

Just to reiterate, we did get it done in Agadir. Not on Atlantica Parc. We met two upholsterers, the first said to go to the retailer down the raod and choose the material and he would make it up for 110DH, when we got to the shop, he quoted the same price to make it up!. Preferring to put the deal with one, rather than two artisans we went with the retailer.

The chap on Atlantica park was a lovely man but I have a natural reluctance to pay several hundred quid in what seems a captive market.

Having said that, we had a problem with our Awning, a local firm sent out a man who worked on it for an hour and made it much better but since he could not mend it entirely, there was no charge!! Smithies will know who I mean. Thats Morocco for you!!

Mike & Ann ( regretfully now back in Spain)


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Mike and Ann
Thanks for this info. Our friends are now back from Morocco and stayed near Agadir and Atlantic Parc. They also told us about the retailer. I think we shall be paying him a visit. I think it's the same man who also makes tableclothes to fit any size or shape of table!

Hope the weather in Spain is better than it is here in Lancashire!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Morocco and reupholstery*

Mike/Ann,

Did you have to remove the two front seats and give them to the upholsterer?

Dougie.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Oooo - do you have any photos of these refurbs?


----------

